# Big Moose



## Dewaholic (Dec 14, 2009)

I didnt know really where to put this thread but I think this fits the bill. 

Now a buddy of mine just emailed me these pics. I have lived in Alaska and have seen many of Moose but none like this. I cant see any flaws in the pics, like maybe photoshopped but I could be wrong. But I have also seen moose close to this but not this big before as well. 

Here is the text from the email


By the length of his beard and the grey legs, I figure he must be over 10 
years old.

He looks to be well over 8 feet at the top of the shoulder hump, and with his 
head up the height to the top of his antler must be about 12feet .

This guy is king of the forest, no bear or pack of wolves would dare come after him when he has this rack......

Considering that a dirt road can fit 1 1/2 cars across ... this
fellow is HUGE ..THIS IS ONE BIG BOY!

THE PICTURE WAS TAKEN AT ELLIOT LAKE .
Yes it is a regular size dirt road.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Dec 15, 2009)

Thats a nice moose! I dont think it has been messed with  because off the sunlight on the road. In the bottom of the first picture you can see he is blocking some of the sun onto the road. Then once he moves you can see the sunlight in the second picture.

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Dec 15, 2009)

are you joking....this is clearly photoshop'd. Look at the second pic how the light shines on the inside of his leg....and besides its taller than 8ft


----------



## Trizey (Dec 15, 2009)

SuburbanShooter said:


> are you joking....this is clearly photoshop'd. Look at the second pic how the light shines on the inside of his leg....and besides its taller than 8ft



Exactly....  Bad photoshop.


----------



## dertiedawg (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think it is photoshopped... if you look at the shadow on the ground you can see where the leg blocks the light.


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, the sun is shinning on the insides of the legs, That is the direction that the sun is coming from. You can see in the first picture the reflection of the sun on his butt, when he turns you then see the sun on the left hip. What is to say that he couldnt get this big?? There is a lot of wild land in Alaska.


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Dec 15, 2009)

Im not up on the photoshop technology.. But how would you alter this??? just make the moose bigger? Not being a smart butt.. Just a serious question?


----------



## Double-droptine (Dec 15, 2009)

Arrow-Slinger said:


> Yes, the sun is shinning on the insides of the legs, That is the direction that the sun is coming from. You can see in the first picture the reflection of the sun on his butt, when he turns you then see the sun on the left hip. What is to say that he couldnt get this big?? There is a lot of wild land in Alaska.



This same pic was in the deer hunting forum not long ago and said it was from Canada. I think the thread was This cant be real.


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Dec 15, 2009)

Never saw that thread.. Thats cool.. so just beating a dead horse with this one huh... ; )


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 15, 2009)

Double-droptine said:


> This same pic was in the deer hunting forum not long ago and said it was from Canada. I think the thread was This cant be real.



Yep, here's the forum web link for it:  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=444256 


Looks like this one I found should go with it.


----------



## dertiedawg (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd put my money on the coon!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 16, 2009)

These photos made the rounds at my workplace 2 years ago.
Maybe real. Maybe not. But definatly not recent.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 16, 2009)

Those photos are so photoshopped its not funny. I am halfway decent with photoshop and can do what this guy did...meaning I am no expert. 
Think on it....look closely....that moose is as big as an elephant!


----------



## miles58 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been close to big moose out in the woods.  That picture looks like it's either exaggerating the size of the moose by him being on a small road or it has been photoshopped to bump him up a little bit.

Being that close to one of them is hard on your heart.  They tend to look at you like they are sizing you up to see if you're worth stomping.  I have never had one come for me, but they do get people every now and then.  Even if that picture is photoshopped whoever took the picture of that moose was real happy the moose went away from them on that road.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 17, 2009)

I shot one bigger than that in Acworth a few years ago.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not hearing any reasons...(evidence) for a photoshop.

It is global warming cuz der is 6 of thatsays der is.....

I'm looking at light  everywhere, legs rack ect.
Looking at shadows...all align w/ the sun pretty well. that track is not a full size road...evidence? two tire paths.

to say...Heee haw it is PS....and duck out w/o pointing out the particulars...is pretty slight. Al gore would love you! We don't need no evidence...consensus is politics! 10 of us says dis...and 3 of yall say dat....no need for evidence...wez wins....otay?

ya know?
cw


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not hearing any reasons...(evidence) for a photoshop.

It is global warming cuz der is 6 of thatsays der is.....

I'm looking at light  everywhere, legs rack ect.
Looking at shadows...all align w/ the sun pretty well. that track is not a full size road...evidence? two tire paths.

to say...Heee haw it is PS....and duck out w/o pointing out the particulars...is pretty slight. Al gore would love you! We don't need no evidence...consensus is politics! 10 of us says dis...and 3 of yall say dat....no need for evidence...wez wins....otay?

ya know?
cw


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is your evidence seaweaver: The African elephant is the largest land mammal on the face of the earth (excepting Rosie O'Donnell). Mr. Photoshop enlarged the dang moose to the relative size of an African elephant! Good Lord! If you are going to try to snooker folks, don't go overboard with your enlargement to where it is no longer within the bounds of reality!

Come on folks....we are all smarter than that!


----------



## satchmo (Dec 20, 2009)

It is a snowmobile/atv road. I saw it on several forums and that is what is being said. At/big game.net etc.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 20, 2009)

at first I thought it wasn't photoshopped because of the small trees in front of the moose in the first picture, it would take an exteme amount of editing to get all the details of those bushes overlaid on the mooses legs.

Then whola!  Look at the very back leg where it angles down into the small pine.  There is a block square pixel and that means alteration.

Still a nice racked moose.


----------



## miles58 (Dec 20, 2009)

balvarik said:


> A pack of Timbers would reduce said Bull to fecal matter after digesting the meal.
> He would still be alive(hamstrung and bleeding out) when they started eating.
> 
> The naivety of those who think a pack of wolves would pass on that meal is quite jaw dropping to say the least!!
> ...



That would be about all there is to eat for the wolves out on Isle Royal.  If a couple of wolves can't take them down they starve.


----------



## Jarred (Dec 30, 2009)

Normal moose little forest.


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 31, 2009)

A friend of mine's dad was a big game hunter moose, elk, rams, mule deer and more. He had a moose shoulder mounted hung in a room with 8 ft ceilings its horns almost touched the ceiling and its brisket was only 1ft off the floor. Add about 4ft of legs under it 11ft to top of his horns. He said they had a hard time packing it out. I can't remember where he shot it nut it was the #3 moose for many years for that state. His name is Bobby carmicheal if anyone knows him they know he has killed some monster animals. So 12 ft to me is not out of this world. If those pics were shoped they are good.


----------

